# snake chaps



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Just curious on how many of you wear snake chaps. I do not have any and thinking about getting some but i do not want to pay a hundred bucks for them. I do not see many snakes but latley we have seen some good rattlers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try Cabelas, they have several sets under $100


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Not chaps, but I wear a zippered snake boot:

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ.../en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=0


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chaps in the cold weather but snake boots in warm weather


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think the older I get the slower I get whether I want to admit it or not. I am like the two jakes that whipped the old Tom but wound(?) up still single cause he got the hens while I was proucning around about the whippin I gave him. LOL I should have had the hens LOL at my age. Whooa!! what was that in the shadows !! Old S&@! snake what hit my leg briar or snake? maybe tables startig to turn !!! Lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey if you are looking for a pair of chaps...I have a pair some where I picked up years ago and never used them. I was going to use em for a trip I never took. PM me if you like


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Sent you a pm on a call thank you, thanks everyone else

dave


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Actually I thought that those chaps would work great on thorn, briars, cattus, etc...as I remember they were tuff. Might stop a bullet ? or at least a BB


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

No snake or chaps boots-...."Oh! [email protected]#" !!!
Snake boots-...Less Drama, but still "Oh Sh*&#"

Snake boots or chaps-about $100
Trip to hospital for a rattler bite-$15000 to $40000

Look on my face as I danced with that rattler! Priceless!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have never had a snake strike...but then...I have never well only once seen a rattler in the wild.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> I have never had a snake strike...but then...I have never well only once seen a rattler in the wild.


Oh to be that lucky. I average killing 12 to 15 a year around my house, thanks to my dog Dixie. A few years ago, we pulled 20 out from under my house that I found while crawling around under there doing some plumbing repair.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Oh to be that lucky. I average killing 12 to 15 a year around my house, thanks to my dog Dixie. A few years ago, we pulled 20 out from under my house that I found while crawling around under there doing some plumbing repair.


OH YA-- Remember that post quite well, HA!! Have talked about that one to people up here many times, would more than make the old mustache curl up as your reaching for some wet ones!!!!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Up around our place we have 4 layers of chicken wire fence to keep them out of the yard have to go out and kill them every morning during the summer so yes I wear my snake boots when hunting year around.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

Years ago, I bought some knee length chaps at walmart for about $20 bucks. I've never been struck by a snake but I have piece of mind while wearing the chaps.


----------

